# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  کاربرد Rasberry

## arefenayat

سلام دوستان ، میخواستم ببینم کاربرد Raspberry چیه ؟ آیا کاری میشه باهاش انجام داد که نشه با کامپیوتر انجام داد ؟ 
اصولا در چه جاهایی کاربرد داره ، ؟؟ 
من مدتی هست که دارم پایتون کار می کنم ، آیا اگر رزبری بخرم کمکی به آموزش پایتونم میکنه و میتونم چیزهای جدیدی روش پیاده سازی کنم یا همون کارایی رو میشه باهاش کرد که با کامپیوتر هم میشه ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مزیت های Raspberry Pi:
سایزش کوچک است (اندازه قوطی سیگار)وزنش کم است (کمتر از 100 گرم)برای راه اندازی اش Power 1500 Watt (که پدر قبض برق ات رو در بیاره) نیاز نیست. با یک باطری کتابی 9 ولت کار می کنه.40 تا پورت همه منظوره (GPIO) داره که میشه کلی بهش سنسور وصل کرد. این امکان در کامپیوتر وجود نداره.خیلی از کتابخانه ها و برنامه هایی که روی PC در محیط لینوکس اجرا میشه روی این هم هست.من برای کاربرد اتوماسیون و مانیتورینگ سیستم ها ازش استفاده کردم. جواب هم خیلی خوب بود. فضای خیلی کمی هم اشغال می کنه، بنابراین حتی میشه در قوطی تقسیم برق داخل دیوار جایش داد.
به صورت کلی خیلی میشه براش کاربرد تراشید.

----------


## kimprog

با تشكر از جناب كرامتي :
مي خواستم بدانم تا چه حد از Raspberry Pi  ميتوان در كاربرد هاي صنعتي ونيم صنعتي استفاده كرد؟ آياسيستم معادل  Raspberry Pi( بغير از plc) براي اينكار وجود دارد؟
با توجه  اينكه  گفتيد در جعبه تقسيم برق آن را نصب كرديد با مشكل نويز مواجه نشديد؟ با تشكر مجدد...

----------

